# Wheelie ohne Hinterradbremse möglich?



## Bartoss (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

seit meinem Wiedereinstieg vor kurzem übe ich den Manual und Wheelie. 
Beim Wheelie versuche ich es von Anfang an ohne Hinterradbremse, was wahrscheinlich auf Grund von zu wenig Übung bisher nur mäßig gut funktioniert. Habe diesen Balance Punkt zwar schon gefunden, schaffe es aber nicht diesen länger als 2 Meter zu halten, muss halt noch üben.
Aber nun kurz und knapp:
Ist ein Wheelie ohne Einsatz der Hinterradbremse überhaupt machbar? 
Überall liest man Bremse mitschleifen lassen...

Danke und Gruß


----------



## noocelo (20. Juli 2014)

... klar. HR-bremse imo eigentlich nur um zu verhindern, dass du nach hinten wegkippst. 

schau' doch mal hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (20. Juli 2014)

Ok, danke.
Und ist es beim Wheelie möglich die Balance wie beim Manuel mit Körperbewegungen"vor -zurück" zu halten, anstatt die Hinterradbremse zu benutzen?  
Ich meine den kompletten Verzicht der HR-Bremse...


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn es leicht bergauf geht, funktioniert der Wheelie ohne HR-Bremse gut  Ansonsten ist es schwierig, denn a) man kann sich auf dem Sattel nicht so aktiv bewegen wie beim Manual im Stehen zum Austarieren des Sweet Points und b) man wird immer schneller bergab oder in der Ebene. Gegenfrage: Warum wäre der Wheelie komplett ohne HR-Bremse für Dich wichtig?


----------



## Bartoss (21. Juli 2014)

Ok danke, das macht natürlich Sinn. 
Habe den Wheelie bisher immer nur an leichten Anstiegen versucht und mir gedacht wie schön das ich nicht auch noch an die richtig dosierte HR Bremse denken muss.
Dann werd ich das ab jetzt mit üben...

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Downforced27 (27. August 2014)

Also leicht bergauf gehts bei mir ohne Hinterradbremse bis so ca. 100m gut also ja es geht ist nur ne Balancesache.


----------



## shr3d (5. September 2014)

Es gibt Leute die können einen Wheely freihändig. Hab mal einen getroffen der konnte das auch ziemlich lang. Also es geht auch im Flachen...


----------



## ringo667 (7. September 2014)

Ohne Bremse geht nur auf der ebene oder Bergauf, das erfodert aber etwas Übung, denn du musst mit mehr Gefühl treten.

Und zwar mit nur so viel Kraft, dass du immer das VR oben halten kannst, ohne dabei schneller zu werden, aber ncht zu viel, damit du nicht nach hinten absteigst.


----------



## sho (11. Oktober 2014)

schau dir ein bmx Video an, da wird kilometerweit Manual gefahren ohne überhaupt eine bremse am Rad zu haben -wenn du den Manual kannst hast du an tret-wheelies kein Interesse mehr...


----------



## shr3d (11. Oktober 2014)

Aber einen Manual fährst du ja auch im stehen. Da kannst du ja noch mit der Hüfte ausgleichen


----------



## R.C. (11. Oktober 2014)

shr3d schrieb:


> Aber einen Manual fährst du ja auch im stehen.



Es haelt dich niemand davon ab, den Wheelie im stehen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shr3d (11. Oktober 2014)

Aber das sieht dann nur noch halb so cool aus


----------



## /dev/random (11. Oktober 2014)

@shr3d: Schau dir mal das Video hier an:





Da hat's ein paar ziemliche coole Wheelies dabei


----------



## Downforced27 (12. Oktober 2014)

Bin dann mal üben.


----------



## TVMBison (30. Januar 2015)




----------



## Boltzer (8. Februar 2015)

Die stehen doch nicht im Ernst auf den Achssschrauben mit Badelatschen? 


Jedem, der hier Materialfragen postet, sollte sich das Video anschauen und dann hundert mal "Übung macht den Meister" posten.


----------

